# Wood Saw Mill



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm preparing a bid for re-lamping of the old existing fixtures which are not dust tight in a wood saw mill. Is this considered a classified location and governed by Article 503? The existing fixtures are fastened in place by plug and cord in a 20Ft. ceiling.

TIA​


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would use vapor tight and hard wire.
http://www.e-conolight.com/vapor-tights.html


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would think this is class III wiring but I am not positive. Since the lights exists and you are just retro fitting I am not sure that you need to have them dustproof. I would, without a doubt, contact my local building and electrical inspectors and get a ruling.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I worked at a sawmill for 10 years and the only classified location was inside of one single wood fuel silo. If you bid this as a classified location, you will most certainly not get the job.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

If I am not mistaken, (and I could be), the area that is classified is determined by the amount of dust accumulated per hour. I believe it is 1/2 or 3/8" deep in 1 hour.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks all! Guess I'll need to check with the AHJ.


----------

